# News: Apple to accelerate self driving car



## Mr. Spacely (Feb 28, 2019)

Tesla stock is off its high and Rivian is getting hit hard today as Apple announces push to manufacture self driving car by 2025.


----------



## slacker775 (May 30, 2018)

This is certainly interesting and not entirely unexpected. I would see Apple as a much bigger potential competitor to Tesla than Ford or GM (or most of the other legacy manufacturers for that matter) or the newbies like Rivian and Lucid. The newbs lack manufacturing capacity and track record. They are just trying to get to where they can manufacture vehicles at any scale and achieve any amount of profitability. They may succeed, they may not. The legacy companies are way to set in their ways, have the whole dealership problem to address etc. Some will navigate it, some will not. Apple doesn't have any of that baggage and has plenty of capital available to pump into this to see it through. The biggest potential obstacle I see for Apple is that they simply aren't a manufacturer. That is all outsourced which may be a help, or it a may be a burden. It's one thing to have somebody else create chips or small devices like phones and laptops. It's a whole different ballgame when you are developing significantly pricier and physically larger devices like automobiles.

They would also have to open up that walled garden a bit to play nicer with other parts of the world such as Android users, charge networks etc which is not always something they are super excited to do.

It will certainly be interesting....


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

These rumors pop up at least once a year. I wouldn't believe it until I see Apple actually release information about it. Cars are really far from Apple's core abilities.


----------



## tencate (Jan 11, 2018)

JasonF said:


> Apple's core


  Clever pun!


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

Apple greenlit Project Titan in 2014. It's been an on/off again project with lots of people coming and going but it appears it might just happen despite my opinion that I don't think they can really offer much. I certainly would not buy a car made by Apple, if they were smart they would branch off a sub-brand otherwise it would come off as cringey

https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...work-on-car-aims-for-fully-autonomous-vehicle


----------



## M3OC Rules (Nov 18, 2016)

You've also got Qualcomm, Nvidia, and Mobileye working with OEMs.


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

TrevP said:


> Apple greenlit Project Titan in 2014. It's been an on/off again project with lots of people coming and going but it appears it might just happen despite my opinion that I don't think they can really offer much. I certainly would not buy a car made by Apple, if they were smart they would branch off a sub-brand otherwise it would come off as cringey
> 
> https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...work-on-car-aims-for-fully-autonomous-vehicle


I've been an Apple follower for decades. You'll see articles about them dabbling in everything. I just don't see a vehicle being in their wheelhouse.


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

As long as everyone is content with every car being white.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

So APPL thinks they can do no car to self driving car is 4 years? There's an entrepreneur out there they need to have a long talk with...his name is Elon.


----------



## slacker775 (May 30, 2018)

Perhaps I’m reading way too much into this but Foxconn who to my knowledge has never been in the auto biz bought Lordestown motors old GM factory. Of course, they’ve been building iPhones and Macs etc for quite some time. Will there be other factory acquisitions in the short term?


----------

